# B&G planars



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Anyone using B&G planar drivers? I am interested in using their drivers for both mids and tweeters in a bipole configuration. I would electronically cross them over to a Eton mid-woofer and two subs using miniDSPs. This is a future project, nothing immediate as I am currently satisfied with my ScanSpeak monitors. I would probably use the Neo3W and the Neo10, crossed over at about 300Hz and 3000Hz or higher. I would use the Eton 7" Symphony because I have it.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm not, but I'd love to know more about them / hear them.

I've only seen a few designs with them.

If you do end up using them, please share what your comments...

Which model were you thinking of using?


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Neo10 and Neo3W probably. I don't know if I'll do it anytime soon though. I am growing to appreciate my ScanSPeak/Eton monitors more every day. My center has the ScanSpeak midwoofer and a SS Discovery tweeter and I don't think that tweeter is nearly as good as the Etons.


----------



## studiotech (Apr 27, 2009)

I searched for a mid for the last 2 years, buying, testing and listening to over a dozen. My fav has been the Neo10. I wanted to post a link to my project, but the forum won't let me add links since my post count is too low, sooooo you'll have to find them yourself. Search on Audiocircle open baffle forum and over at HTGuide mission possible for picts and info. I also posted some measurements in the DRIVERS section at HTGuide. One person called me to tell me they sound like plastic and were not dynamic enough, but IMHO, he's nuts. To my ears they are very transparent once EQ'd back to flat. I'm running them 300-3500 with steep slopes. In my case, running 2 per side has almost flattened out their naturally rising response as the low end couples btw the 2 drivers.

Greg


----------

